# Classical music while watching sports?



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I am curious if others do this (or similar):

I am a random sports fan. By that, I mean that I don't follow any particular sport or team but am willing to watch whatever is on TV (usually soccer or baseball) when I have some free time. I have learned over the years, though, that I have no need for the announcers during the game. I can see what is going on without their constant inane chatter.

In my younger days, I would watch games with the TV sound muted while I listened to music -- usually rock. Now, I do the same with classical music, either on the hi-fi if my wife is out or through the headphones if she is home. I don't find that the music detracts from the game, but the game can detract from the music.

I am guessing that I am not alone in doing this and would appreciate others' comments.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm usually reading the newspaper when watching NFL or MLB. If I miss something, I can always rewind and see it again.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

When I'm watching sports, I give it all my attention; same thing when I listen to music. Doing both at the same time is alien to me.


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

Totally with you on this. I've been listening to a ton of classical music lately with MLB muted. I don't miss the announcers at all and I think my wife prefers it that way!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

WVdave said:


> Totally with you on this. I've been listening to a ton of classical music lately with MLB muted. I don't miss the announcers at all and I think my wife prefers it that way!


My wife has a similar preference, but I just migrate to our other tv which has a bigger screen. Actually, it's not that bad. In recent years, she has developed a liking for NFL football and NBA basketball. It took over 40 years, but I'm finally having a little influence on her.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Watching sport is watching sports, and when when I listen to music no telly insight.


----------



## cellodin (May 11, 2017)

I'm not so much of a sports fan, but I play video games (first person shooter stuff sometimes) while listening to classical music. Ironicly the pieces I listen to are usually pretty sweet and pleasant, like Delius' Florida suite. But I imagine if I did watch sports I would have something playing in the background


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have done this while watching Cubs games.



rspader said:


> I am curious if others do this (or similar):
> 
> I am a random sports fan. By that, I mean that I don't follow any particular sport or team but am willing to watch whatever is on TV (usually soccer or baseball) when I have some free time. I have learned over the years, though, that I have no need for the announcers during the game. I can see what is going on without their constant inane chatter.
> 
> ...


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Watching sport is watching sports, and when when I listen to music no telly insight.


Somehow I knew that each would be serious business for you.  I must assume that your opera DVDs fall into a different category?


----------

